# Hamster set ups



## Bear977 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just interested to know what kind of hamsters and cages you all have etc

At the moment we have 6 altogether,

Our first two, Scamp and Rascal (Girls, Roborovski's  ) are in an underbed box converted into a cage with a wire mesh top, a Stand-alone wheel, lots of playsticks and food and water bowls. These 2 were our first ones together, though both are a tad aggressive (Scamp is the worst) towards everyone but each other.

Our second two, Nibbles and Buttons (Boys, also Roborovski's, though tiny) originally lived together in a Savic Spelos, however never really got on all too well so they were split up, Buttons now lives in a Habitrail Mini, while Nibbles got the better end of the bargain and lives in a Savic Rody (He was the one being Bullied) Both have nice homes and toys.

Our new hamster's Syrups and Snowballs (Female and Male, Syrians) each have a Gabber Rex and live in there quite happily, bought them some silent spinner wheels and alot of toys, they love sand too! Pretty chuffed with the GR's they're huge, was lucky to get one, never mind two 

We also had one Hamster, Waffles, who originally stayed in the Savic Rody (Pre-Gabber Rex) but he sadly died just nine days after we got him, Vet said he'd probably been born with brain damage, poor thing could hardly move by his last day, RIP.

Anyhoo, long post, but I'm not tired and have nothing else to do at 1 am


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

At the moment, I have a Fop cage which is huge, for my favourite hamster for Ella ( Sapphire Winter White). She is as nice as anything and has never bitten at all. She has loadsa wooden toys, crittertrail tubes and cardboard tubes. She seems to love peanuts, cucumber and brocolli!

Maisie (Sapphire Argente Campbell) is still in the Rotastak thing until tomorrow when I'm off to pick up her new cage which is a Savic something or other. She is very cage aggressive and picked on Ella when they were together, and bites when you put hands in the cage but is lovely once she is out!

And my new hamster, he doesn't have a name yet and I don't actually have him yet either, but he has a Hagen cage for when he does finally come!

I saw some long haired syrians in [email protected] and I seriously want one, but I am getting dwarfs this time and then when they cease to be here, will get 3 syrians! 

I love them, and I now don't think I will be without a pet for the whole of my life! I'm going to pet woman when I'm old LMAO!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> At the moment, I have a Fop cage which is huge, for my favourite hamster for Ella ( Sapphire Winter White). She is as nice as anything and has never bitten at all. She has loadsa wooden toys, crittertrail tubes and cardboard tubes. She seems to love peanuts, cucumber and brocolli!
> 
> Maisie (Sapphire Argente Campbell) is still in the Rotastak thing until tomorrow when I'm off to pick up her new cage which is a Savic something or other. She is very cage aggressive and picked on Ella when they were together, and bites when you put hands in the cage but is lovely once she is out!
> 
> ...


Awww, I got a long-haired hammie last week...he is beautiful!! 

I have a Cambridge for my fully grown Syrian, a Tank for my Russian (Max), a Crittertrail two for Coco (Russian). Rolo and Casper, my new russians, have a large 3 tier cage, my 2 new robos and my long haired Syrian both have Savic Rodys. I am hoping to get most of my hammies in fish tanks...I have just won a 4ft tank on ebay for 99p!!

Basically, my cages all have wheels, (Casper and Rolo have one each of everything in their cage) wooden blocks, climbing stuff, knotted balls, mineral stones/blocks, sand bath and toilet rolls tubes stuffed with toilet paper. Any little boxes I have lying around end up in the cages too!! x


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Got a large 3 shelved Perfecto Underworld tank for the girls. There's seven in there atm until the three baby girls go to their new home next week some time. 
We've just got some new wooden toys to put in there which should arrive sometime this week!
The top level is the food level - bowl food food mix, a grassy tube, a bowl for greens (if they have any) and a mineral lick (which they rarely use).
The second floor is currently a play level with a wooden log and wheel, though will be a sleep level when we get the new house. 
On the first level there is a sand box and see-saw which is fun to watch them on. The ground floor has got a wooden bridge, a space house, the water bottle, another wheel and a long tube, which they like to sit and eat in.

Our male hamster is in this set-up:


----------



## Bear977 (Feb 19, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> Got a large 3 shelved Perfecto Underworld tank for the girls. There's seven in there atm until the three baby girls go to their new home next week some time.
> We've just got some new wooden toys to put in there which should arrive sometime this week!
> The top level is the food level - bowl food food mix, a grassy tube, a bowl for greens (if they have any) and a mineral lick (which they rarely use).
> The second floor is currently a play level with a wooden log and wheel, though will be a sleep level when we get the new house.
> ...


Like the last one, but those Savic tubes can be horrible to clean sometimes.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

When I bought Ella's cage off ebay, when it arrived it looked like it hadn't been cleaned in like.... forever, thankfully I only had a couple of tubes to do! I find with tubes that you can take apart its a bugger to be able to get them back together!










This is Ella's cage!

I'm now off to Preston to pick up Maisies!

Char
xxx


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

They are irritating aren't they! They've got those little pegs that just break when you take them apart, and you have to find out which ones exactly go together because some have the peg broken off inside still.
We had to get him a couple more as he was having trouble getting up the vertical.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

haha that's why i'd never bother with the tubes, they can have plenty of fun without them, and it takes so much hassle out of the cleaning :

I don't have a hammy at the mo, but when I had mine, I had all the tubey cages and I HATED cleaning them out, it was a nightmare....the whole thing took like 2 hours to take apart, empty cage, wash, dry, put the tubes back together and rearrange the cage.

I'm gonna get either the zoozone or a Gabber Rex (if I can find one...they're like gold dust where I am!) for my hammy - I want space for plenty of toys


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

This is Maisie's new one that she has just moved into tonight! Was a pain to pick up as in part of Lancashire that I have never been ever in my life and don't have a car!

I can see this being amusing because already she has shown me she likes to climb the bars and move across the ceiling of her cage!










Char
xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Jasper's Gabber Rex:









William's Savic Cambridge:









Misty's current cage (she came in that a few days ago, and I'm hoping her new cage will be here tomorrow):


----------

